# Kobudo wood of choice



## Gyuki (Mar 9, 2022)

Hi, I was wondering amongst martial artists and woodworker if there is a prefered wood for either making Kobudo weapons or a preference in the one you train with if they differ.
I only have 2 wooden Tonfa and 1 plastic. I by far prefer my Akagashi wooden Tonfa from Shureido over all the rest. The other I have is made of Ash so is lighter and the feel is bizzare in hand.
I have taken the liberty of sanding them to rough, apply hemp seed oil as a finish and re sand them from 80 grit all the way to 1200 grit. Extremely smooth finish (Too smooth to some).
In my quest for more, I have been looking into various makers as well as various types of woods used or recommend to make Kobudo weaponry. I have came across this site:





__





						Excellent Woods « 武器用材木
					





					www.zaimoku.org
				




that gives information and recommendation for Bokken/Bokuto. What I am wondering is, would the same recommendations apply to Kobudo weapons of smaller size or same rules still apply?


Thanks to all that have participated and helped in different thread about Tonfa makers of non generic make and have good answers and links from there, thank you

Ps If it is found redundant do not hesitate to delete this thread and sorry for the duplication


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 10, 2022)

Sorry, I think I already gave you most of my relevant knowledge in the other thread.  I don’t really have anything to add here.


----------



## Gyuki (Mar 10, 2022)

Flying Crane said:


> Sorry, I think I already gave you most of my relevant knowledge in the other thread.  I don’t really have anything to add here.


Thank you very much indeed. I may want to erase this thread. I was trying to see if anyone else may have something to contribute but with the ressources you have provided, I will be good for my needs.


----------



## Hyoho (Mar 13, 2022)

Gyuki said:


> Hi, I was wondering amongst martial artists and woodworker if there is a prefered wood for either making Kobudo weapons or a preference in the one you train with if they differ.
> I only have 2 wooden Tonfa and 1 plastic. I by far prefer my Akagashi wooden Tonfa from Shureido over all the rest. The other I have is made of Ash so is lighter and the feel is bizzare in hand.
> I have taken the liberty of sanding them to rough, apply hemp seed oil as a finish and re sand them from 80 grit all the way to 1200 grit. Extremely smooth finish (Too smooth to some).
> In my quest for more, I have been looking into various makers as well as various types of woods used or recommend to make Kobudo weaponry. I have came across this site:
> ...


I was wondering why you would ask as you have an excellent weapons maker in Guelph with an excellent knowledge of the woods to use. Nearly all my weapons are made by him and survive some very hard contact.


----------



## Gyuki (Mar 13, 2022)

Hyoho said:


> I was wondering why you would ask as you have an excellent weapons maker in Guelph with an excellent knowledge of the woods to use. Nearly all my weapons are made by him and survive some very hard contact.


May I ask the name of the person in question or name of his company or website? 

I was not aware of this at all.


----------



## Hyoho (Mar 22, 2022)

Gyuki said:


> May I ask the name of the person in question or name of his company or website?
> 
> I was not aware of this at all.


Kim Taylor down in Guelph SDKsupplies, unique and custom martial arts equipment, books,       videos and uniforms


----------

